# huge powerpoint documents



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Why is it that when our suits put together Powerpoint docs, they insist on inserting big images into them?

I went to print something out this morning only to find it was queued behind three (count em, three) PPS docs all well over 100mb each (the largest being around 190MB). Â Took me about half an hour to print out a single page of A4 text. Â :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Because they are so stupid they don't know how to compress images down.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

because they think bigger is better?

Bosses and PCs. Avoid.


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

that sort of thign should be reported to the IT department.. wudn't be the first time i've had to 'educate' some Drilling people with their big colourful pictures that only they can make sense of!..

the least they could do is print it off in small sections.. a few mins inbetween giving other folk a chance!!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Imagine the scenario:

Me: Boss, your word doc is over 100Mb
Boss: Yes - great isn't it! (default option to be used when I have no idea what you are talking about)
Me: No Boss, this is not a good thing.
Boss: Why?
Me: *sigh* it's too big. You've got too many pictures
Boss: But pictures are good!
Me: yes, ok Boss, pictures ARE good - but all yours are in hi-resoultion
Boss: Yes-great isn't it! (see above)
Me: *sigh* Boss - it's clogging the printer
Boss: Why?
Me: the doc is over 100Mb (hmmmm - deja vu) Er. It's too big for the printer to cope with.
Boss: How much is a new printer then?
Me: No. No nononononono. Hang on. Yes. OK. It's lots of dosh - is that ok?
Boss: Can I still use pictures?
Me: to your hearts content Boss - I'll rig this printer up in your office, and we'll have the new one out here.
Boss: So I get my own printer? 
Me: just sign the cheque Boss....

Sad but true story..... :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Imagine the scenario:
> 
> Me: Boss, your word doc is over 100Mb
> Boss: Yes - great isn't it! (default option to be used when I have no idea what you are talking about)
> ...


But why print such a large presentation in the first place?

Also your story is half. You had to explain to your boss, that the LAN is suffering with so much traffic, that people with slow/old computers will have a long delay to see the slides, that the extra printing costs at full colour where huge...etc.

Not to mention the fact that nobody reads them anyway.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

You should get your company to buy a decent printer - they will eat a powerpoint presentation for breakfast and ask for seconds....alternatively, buy a second printer for "da management"...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

...maybe the suits believed in all the Information Superhighway hype a few years ago that IT sold them. :

Like Brett says get more decent printers - it's a business basic (+profitable for some)


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

goto www.theregister.co.uk scroll to the bottom and on the left pane - click on bofh

Genius.. everything you ever wanted to do...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

"Buy some more printers... and I know a great brand to buy" said the printer salesman :

(Not that I'm comparing either Brett or Gary to printer salesmen of course ;D ;D)


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Lets just say that I now have a rather gorgeous Fiery X12 sitting less than 10 feet away from me 

V - you didn't actually expect someone in managment to proof read his presentation on the screen did you  *sigh* (aimed at boss )

'if you can't touch it, it's not worth the paper it's not printed on......' :-/ (this counts as a deep thought round here)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

*ahem* we must have about fifty or sixty printers in the building.

I guess the problem is not people printing large docs, but printing them to the B&W printers when we have lots of lurvely colour ones for them to go to instead.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> "Buy some more printers... and I know a great brand to buy" said the printer salesman :
> 
> (Not that I'm comparing either Brett or Gary to printer salesmen of course ;D ;D)


I bloody wish i was - the pay and conditions are infinitely superior, and our printer business is relatively well-managed.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> You should get your company to buy a decent printer - they will eat a powerpoint presentation for breakfast and ask for seconds....alternatively, buy a second printer for "da management"...


Now Brett, you wouldn't be taking about a little number from HP would you? Sheish - you sales guys, your targets and bonuses. :

That said if there was a whif of getting budget for even better printers I'd sign the request!

Don't worry however Brett, I have a HP Colour Laser Jet 4600 PCL6 and it is fab. - IBM Pah!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Why don't you talk to your boss that created this huge powerpoint pack and try to coach him/her?

Offer your expertise to reduce the size and improve the time that it takes to print and distribute this important document without actually changing the content.

This will work to your benefit and he/she will own you one.


----------



## raks (Sep 7, 2003)

> Why is it that when our suits put together Powerpoint docs, they insist on inserting big images into them?
> 
> I went to print something out this morning only to find it was queued behind three (count em, three) PPS docs all well over 100mb each (the largest being around 190MB). Â Took me about half an hour to print out a single page of A4 text. Â :


If you got the rights on the network. Create a new printer or printer share and give yourself a highter priority i.e change the slider thing to 100... Yours will always print before anyone elses. heheheheh good tip that if you got rights.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Now Brett, you wouldn't be taking about a little number from HP would you? Â Sheish - you sales guys, your targets and bonuses. Â :


Like Gary said, I wish I *was* in that part of the business! :-/


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

We make our users use a product called "powershrink". It basically scans a powerpoint document for hi-resolution images and reduced their resolution down without effecting how they look in presentations. Works a treat, 150MB presentations come down to about 20MB quite often (and less!)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Never seen so huge powerpoint slides before. Normally the LANs restricts the maximum size of an email to 10 Mbytes. So you cannot send such a huge email.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

By the way - just thought I would share this pic -


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Sorry was that too big? : : : : :


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Sorry was that too big? : : : : :


WTF was that all about? ???


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> WTF was that all about? Â ???


He is proud of his shinny TT.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

They told us computers would give us the paperless office .....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> They told us computers would give us the paperless office .....


Well 10% of HPs profit still comes from selling ink and toner


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

funnily enough I just read in a Douglas Adams book that he reckons the people that make copiers aren't actually in the business of selling them, they're in the business of selling ink and paper.

The copiers themselves merely create the demand.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

In one. Think razors and blades etc. Consumables also usually come off the Company's Revenue budgets, unlike the printers which are Capital items for write down.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

OK - I got the first two sentences, after that you kinda lost me.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Well _everyone_ gets involved in HW procurement because ROI justification is needed for the IT spend including printers.
Capital expenditure on the Balance Sheet.

Whereas admins, secretaries, me and you, all buy ink cartridges a few here and a few there as they are needed. Â _No one_ has to justify anything very much - like buyng paper clips. Â - Revenue Expenditure on the Profit and Loss Account.


----------

